# Low tire air pressure illuminated and will not turn off



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

romalow41 said:


> I noticed in the last week that my low tire air pressure indicator was illuminated all of the time on my 2011 Cruze.
> It is showing that my tire pressure on my rear driver side tire is at 28psi. I have confirmed with several different gauges that my tire is at the mfg requirement of 35psi. How do I get this indicator to reset?????
> 
> Thank you in advance...


I noticed after 130k miles my tire pressure display on the DIC is reading about 2 psi less then accurate. So basically I have had my tire pressure checked by a few different guages all reading 41psi hot and yet the DIC is reading about 39psi hot. It used to be accurate but apparently its slowly losing its ablity to function properly im not sure how long they are suppose to last for. 

To answer your question romalow41 I believe you will need to take it into your dealer and have them use an OBD II scanner to clear the code or perhaps any local automotive company with one available. But if your TPS arent working properly then the code will eventually come back on so you might need to get this fixed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz, did you replace the in-wheel TPMS sensors when you put on new tires?


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

could be a bad tire pressure sensor, or if you rotated your tires and the tire positions were not relearned could be your checking the wrong tire. I would check the pressure in all 4 tires if one is off the that's your problem. if not a trip to the dealer or good tire shop will get it fixed.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Ur tires were probably rotated and the sensors not updated to match. Heres a thread I made that could probably assist u http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...mational-thread-about-relearning-process.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

romalow41 said:


> I noticed in the last week that my low tire air pressure indicator was illuminated all of the time on my 2011 Cruze.
> It is showing that my tire pressure on my rear driver side tire is at 28psi. I have confirmed with several different gauges that my tire is at the mfg requirement of 35psi. How do I get this indicator to reset?????
> 
> Thank you in advance...


Have you checked your other three tires? Don't assume the TPMS is showing the correct tire until you have visually verified it by changing the tire pressure on each tire and watching the display.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

obermd said:


> CruzeEcoBlueTopaz, did you replace the in-wheel TPMS sensors when you put on new tires?


I used the orginal TPMS sensors in the new set of tires. They were working fine until the last 10k miles or so. They are only about 2psi off so its not a big deal. I use a guage and check them weekly.

Yes the tires were roated I was in a hurry and didnt have the employees update the positions. I didnt think this would have any effect on the sensors ability to sense the tires pressure only the location. So like the DIC will show 38 and 39 up front the rear will be 40 and 41 when in fact after using a guage not digital but still accurate they are all at 41 psi. I try to keep the DIC psi all the way around the same espcially at warm temps but its virtually impossible all the time. So ill have the tires relearened next week during the next rotation but from now on I mainly rely on a guage I use weekly.


----------



## billp49 (Apr 25, 2015)

My tire pressure monitor said the rear right tire was at 27 psi I didn't do anything about it and in a couple of days that warning went away. Now it is back at 17 psi I have checked all the tires with my bicycle pump air gauge and it shows all tires at 30-35 psi. I will get a tire gauge at Walmart and check all the tires.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

billp49 said:


> My tire pressure monitor said the rear right tire was at 27 psi I didn't do anything about it and in a couple of days that warning went away. Now it is back at 17 psi I have checked all the tires with my bicycle pump air gauge and it shows all tires at 30-35 psi. I will get a tire gauge at Walmart and check all the tires.


This sounds like the TPMS sending unit in one tire is failing.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

billp49 said:


> My tire pressure monitor said the rear right tire was at 27 psi I didn't do anything about it and in a couple of days that warning went away. Now it is back at 17 psi I have checked all the tires with my bicycle pump air gauge and it shows all tires at 30-35 psi. I will get a tire gauge at Walmart and check all the tires.


Do you have another set of tires stored near the car? I'm wondering if the car is picking up it's "old" TPMS sensor. That would certainly explain why the first reading went away.


----------

